# Vajunic



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

He's gone so I suppose it's moot now, but am I the only one bothered by this guy? As the trend is to draft younger and younger in the NBA, this guys is 23 years old and still in Europe, in spite of being told he'd likely start for the Knicks this year. And he wasn't willing to commit to coming over next year either. Now, within days of being traded to Phoenix he's reportedly told them he will play for them next year.

I have no idea how this Marbury trade will work out, it worries me, but I'm pretty darn relieved we wont be tantalized and teased by a guy we wanted to build our future around wondering even he even wants to be here.

(And I'm also glad to be free of the drama of McDyess' knee.)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree,Vujanis showed absolutely no desire to play for the Knicks.Good luck and good riddance...As for Dyss,you just cant rely on a guy who relied on explosiveness after 3 serious operations...


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Even Ginobili came in the Nba at 25... and u can see him...
Anyway is Vujanic the correct name... 
He is good but with Marbury u have the best PG u can.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Now, within days of being traded to Phoenix he's reportedly told them he will play for them next year.


Now who told you that? 
I read two of his interviews after the trade and in both he said he is not interested in NBA till his contract expires, that is after next season.
So he'll probably enter nba in 2005/06 season.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Now who told you that?
> I read two of his interviews after the trade and in both he said he is not interested in NBA till his contract expires, that is after next season.
> So he'll probably enter nba in 2005/06 season.


ESPN for one, but here it is in print.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0109sunsnb0109.html

Excerpt:

Recruiting influence

Cabarkapa may play a part in obtaining one of the Suns' new acquisitions, Yugoslavian point guard Milos Vujanic. The friends spoke after the Suns received Vujanic's rights from the Knicks. Vujanic, who is playing in Italy, told European reporters that he wants to play for Phoenix next season.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

interview 

Vujanić za B92: "Igrač sam Skipera, ima vremena za Feniks!" 

Vujanic for B92: "I'm player of Skipper, Phoenix can wait!"

U svakom sluèaju, imam garantovan ugovor još godinu dana sa Skiperom, tu radim, treniram, kada bude vreme, razmišljaæu konkretnije o NBA ligi."

In any case I have guaranteed contract with Skipper for one more year, I work here, train here, and when there will be time, I'll think about NBA league.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

This is the uncertainty I'm glad to be free of.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I was hyped on him but **** him! He didn't want to come to new york but because his buddy is in phoenix, he said alright. I can't wait till we play the suns with him, whoop his ***!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, god damn him for not wanting to come over and be the 3rd string PG on a bad team. Damn him. At least he'll be starting in Phoenix.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Come on Rashidi, management told him they thought he'd win the battle to start. We're suppost to lust for him when he doesn't think he can compete with Eisley, even with management giving him first dibs? It was his position to loose and he chose not to take it.

He'll do better in the west than the east anyway.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you have got to be kidding Rashidi...the guy totally dogged us..so now you are telling me Vujanic didnt want to be a third string point guard behind EISLY and WARD????

If you used your noodle you would realise he still has to beat out your boy EISLY and the other rook..So much for your logic...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

blame management for not paying the guy. he never came cuz he was stiffed on the contract, so he went back to barcelona where he was offered less than skipper, so he went to the place with the most $$ and thats skipper. If phoenix offersa nice contract, he'll come for sure.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I think you are right regarding the money issue..plus who knows what kind of ridiculous offer layden made him


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> blame management for not paying the guy. he never came cuz he was stiffed on the contract, so he went back to barcelona where he was offered less than skipper, so he went to the place with the most $$ and thats skipper. If phoenix offersa nice contract, he'll come for sure.


Can you break it down? What was he offered and what's he making now. It's hard to believe he couldn't get himself overpaid by Layden ;-)

Still, he's all about money? What player doesn't want to make it in the NBA? It's not like he needs to prove himself, he's alreay respected and coveted. Maybe he needs a better agent.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 11, 2004)

I think he was offered the league minimum to be one of four PG's for the going-nowhere Knicks (Ward, Eisley, Williams, Vujanic), vs. 1+ million to be the starting PG on his current team (?).

And remember, Layden had ZERO people skills. This is the guy that offered KT to Toronto for Chris Bosh. I can easily see why Milos stayed in Europe, why would anyone want to play for the Knicks this year?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Still, he's all about money? What player doesn't want to make it in the NBA? It's not like he needs to prove himself, he's alreay respected and coveted. Maybe he needs a better agent.


It is all about the money, if you have a big contract you'll get minutes to play, if you are second rounder, there is almost no way you'll get a chance- that's why many europeans demand bigger ammounts.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> It is all about the money, if you have a big contract you'll get minutes to play, if you are second rounder, there is almost no way you'll get a chance- that's why many europeans demand bigger ammounts.


If that's the case how is it Frank Williams, who makes under $900,000 this year, won the starting position from Ward and Eisley who were both making around 6mil?

The position was there for Vajunic's taking, just as it will be in Phoenix.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chester Copperpot</b>!
> I think he was offered the league minimum to be one of four PG's for the going-nowhere Knicks (Ward, Eisley, Williams, Vujanic), vs. 1+ million to be the starting PG on his current team (?).


I'd love it if someone who really understand this could explain it to me. This is my understanding: 

Rookies have CBA specified contracts based upon their draft order. He was 13th in the order and should start at $1,149,500. I think a team can vary that amount +/- 20%. So even at the minimum he'd be making close to a million in the NBA.

Now if he drags his feet for two years in Europe when he does enter the league his salary is still mandated by the CBA. However, the salary will start at the amount specified for the year he enters, not the year he was drafted. But the difference is probably small, like 10%.

So I'm just not sure of all of what he gains over there. He gets to be a big fish in a small sea I guess. Woopie for him.



> And remember, Layden had ZERO people skills. This is the guy that offered KT to Toronto for Chris Bosh.


This is true.



> I can easily see why Milos stayed in Europe, why would anyone want to play for the Knicks this year?


To play in the freekin NBA. To play with and against the best players in the world.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd love it if someone who really understand this could explain it to me. This is my understanding:
> ...


He was drafted in the 2nd round. Teams can offer rookie mins, or spend part of their MLE as the Knicks did for Lampe.

-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I think layden was the problem..He mad a lot of very foolish financial moves and was the pulled in by Dolan..I am sure Dolan needed an explaination as to why we needed to spend more than the minimum on Vujanic when he was spending 12+ million between Eisly and Ward...

But you are right....I would think the NBA would be a dream come true


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> So I'm just not sure of all of what he gains over there. He gets to be a big fish in a small sea I guess. Woopie for him.


He gets to PLAY. And while doing it, contend for championships. Of course, that means nothing to you, as an american citizen the only thing that matters to you is american championships.

I dunno if you noticed, but the quality of European players has gone up in the last 10 years. Europe is certainly more competitive than the NCAA, CBA, or NBDL.



> To play in the freekin NBA. To play with and against the best players in the world.


It's hard to play when you're a 4th string PG.

And last I checked, he was playing with some of the best players in the world. Not every great European player has a desire to play in the NBA.

Cezery Trybanski may be one of the few Polish players in the league, but he was far from the best center in Poland. Do you think he is the best their county has to offer? If so, you'd be sadly mistaken.

Try spending some time at this website

www.eurobasket.com

Btw, if anybody's interested, it turns out Dikembe Mutombo is the 50th tallest player in the world. Slavko Vranes is 6th. Shawn Bradley is 5th. Georghe Muresan would have only been 3rd.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> And last I checked, he was playing with some of the best players in the world.


Something's inconsistent. He's considered the best PG in Europe right now but doesn't believe he can beat out second string point guards here and you're telling me there isn't a talent differential?

Whatever, we need tough minded players who are ready to fight for floor time here. That he isn't.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Good luck and good riddance...And dont let the door hit you on the way out....

frederic Weiss..vujanic..what is up with these guys???we can really pick them


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Good luck and good riddance...And dont let the door hit you on the way out....


Ever the band wagoner.



> frederic Weiss..vujanic..what is up with these guys???we can really pick them


Vujanic is the best PG in Europe. Weis is far from the best center in Europe. What kind of analogy were you aiming for?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Something's inconsistent. He's considered the best PG in Europe right now but doesn't believe he can beat out second string point guards here and you're telling me there isn't a talent differential?


How long did it take Frank Williams to do so?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> If that's the case how is it Frank Williams, who makes under $900,000 this year, won the starting position from Ward and Eisley who were both making around 6mil?


He was on a right team on a right time. I would call it coincidence (more or less).


> Vujanic is the best PG in Europe. Weis is far from the best center in Europe. What kind of analogy were you aiming for?


Vujanic is not far best pg in europe, there are at least 3 pg's better than him- Saunas Jasikevicious, Tyus Edney and J.R. Holden


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> How long did it take Frank Williams to do so?


About half the time Vajunic is planning to hide in Europe.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"there are at least 3 pg's better than him"

better make that 4, since Hatten will be playing overseas for some polish team


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> He was on a right team on a right time. I would call it coincidence (more or less).


Well jeez, it was the same team, same coincidence, offered to Vujanic.



> Vujanic is not far best pg in europe, there are at least 3 pg's better than him- Saunas Jasikevicious, Tyus Edney and J.R. Holden


Here's the deal. Is he better than Eisley? If so, he'd be starting and the Marbury deal may never have gone down. If not, who cares where he is.

My guess is you'll tell me he's not as good as Eisley now but with the potential to be better. In other words, we don't know. And we don't know if he wanted to play for the Knicks, and we don't know if he wants to come to the NBA, and we don't know if he's ambitious or mentally tough enough to compete here.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> About half the time Vajunic is planning to hide in Europe.


Hmm. I nominate this for least sensible comment of the day.

And for crying out loud, it's Vujanic.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> better make that 4, since Hatten will be playing overseas for some polish team


Vujanic >>> Hatten.

There's a reason one was drafted and one was not.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ill answer this as a courtesy

What do Vujanic and Weiss have in common???

They are both European ballplayers,both were drafted by the Knicks,and ill let you figure out the rest of the "analogy"..

Vujanic is the best point guard in Europe????Ild quit while you are ahead.......


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> Vujanic is the best point guard in Europe????I'd quit while you are ahead.......



Lol... I'll take that advice.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Vujanic is the best point guard in Europe????Ild quit while you are ahead.......


And why exactly is that? You've never even seen him play.



> They are both European ballplayers,both were drafted by the Knicks,and ill let you figure out the rest of the "analogy"..


And that's as far as it goes. Weis was a bust and Vujanic was a steal. Perhaps you should quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> And that's as far as it goes. Weis was a bust and Vujanic was a steal. Perhaps you should quit while you're ahead.


Excellent point. Very logically thought out. Vujanic must be showing something very good in Europe if he was asked for in return for Marbury. Just think about it. If he were not an excellent prospect, would they have asked for him? He certainly wasn't included for salary purposes... and I'm sure the Suns have better scouts whom would know more so then fans of the Knicks from this board. Just my thought.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> There's a reason one was drafted and one was not


cause hes from europe. Its as simple as that. GM's would rather draft players with potential or any random european before they take a proven player.

Hatten > vujanic
Hatten > slavko vranes


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What has Hatten proven?

There were plenty of PGs taken in the draft, and there were plenty that signed with other teams and made the rosters.

1. Lebron James
5. Dwyane Wade
7. Kirk Hinrich
8. TJ Ford
13. Marcus Banks
14. Luke Ridnour
15. Reece Gaines
16. Troy Bell
22. Zoran Planinic
28. Leandrinho Barbosa
38. Steve Blake
40. Derrick Zimmerman
46. Sani Becirovic
47. Maurice Williams
50. Parcellis Morlende

There were 15 PGs taken in the NBA Draft, and only 4 were foreigners. Teams had PLENTY of chances to take Hatten. This does not even include teams using undrafted PGs, like Keith McLeod. The Clippers have terrible PGs, and Hatten couldn't even make their roster as a 3rd string. Who's starting for them now? Marko Jaric, who was taken in the SECOND ROUND. It must pain you so, to know that he was not able to beat out that which you so despise.

10 years ago Hatten would have been drafted. 10 years ago the majority of 2nd round picks sucked. It was basically a crap shoot. Now you can actually pull value out of a second round pick. Why? Because Europeans have increased the depth of the NBA Draft, and for the better. It's actually worth watching the NBA Draft from start to finish. The Knicks should have been drafting Europeans earlier, it would have prevented such worthless 2nd round collegiate picks like DeMarco Johnson, Michael Wright, and Eric Chenowith.

I suppose since Hatten > Vujanic, the Marcus Hatten equations also apply here

Hatten > Marko Jaric
Hatten > Darius Songalia
Hatten > Mehmet Okur
Hatten > Gordon Giricek
Hatten > Manu Ginobili

What's next, Omar Cook and Erick Barkley grievances?

Let me make some of my own equations

Hatten = Kenny Satterfield
Hatten = Marcus Taylor
Hatten = Jamison Brewer
Hatten - Jaquay Wells

The only reason you're bitter is because Hatten is from St. Johns. If he wasn't, you wouldn't give a crap about him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

frederic Weiss..vujanic..what is up with these guys???we can really pick them

Never said Weiss was good nor did I imply Vujanic was any good..Its not about talent..Its about th fact that we wasted 2 draft picks on players who refused to join the Knicks....

If I was a GM and I drafted a player I would have some idea if they planned on coming over in the near future..It may have saved laydens job had Vujanic come over and been the sensation he has been labeled as...

And who cares how good Vujanic is..He did NOT want to play for the Knicks!!!!..You didnt see Lampe pulling a Weiss/Vujanic.....

How can anyone state Weiss is a bust and Vujanic is a steal???

Neither one has played 1 minute in the NBA!!!!!

And to me this is a much different situation than the Kristac pick by the Nets...At the time the Nets were winning and had some decent big men...They have the luxury of waiting..The Knicks were/are a sub .500 team and clearly PG was one of their weak spots..If Vujanic is everything he is touted as,his arrival would have been a welcome addition...He let layden and the Knick organisation down..

Its no loss


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Vujanic is a talented PG that, of latest word, wants to come to PHX next year. I don't think NY fans should be worried about letting Milos go as much as Thomas basically giving Lampe away.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Vujanic rocks. You guys should watch him play he can score real well, he isn't as quick as that saruanus guy, but, he doesn't turn the ball over nearly as much.

He didn't want to come here because A). We didn't want to pay him nearly as much as he could make in europe.

B). I think he didn't want to have to prove himself all over again.



He's lost and so is lampe, 3 years from now if they're both over here we are gonna regret this trade. Especially when steph's ankle fails.


----------

